# Stiffness in the Hind Legs



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Something I do know also, which may be a factor, is a while ago she was ridden in a bad fitting saddle and it made her dip her back due to the pain. She's got a correct fitting one and her back's slowly getting better, could her dipped back cause the stiffness?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello!

I'm not too sure about the back having alot to do with your problem, but it may be it's just not something I would worry about too much!

I have ridden a horse that was a 3rd level Dressage horse and he was only 9 and his back legs cracked all the time. I don't think there is anything wrong if there seems to be no pain!

If you are really worried I would recommed putting the horse on Joint supplements and that should help alot for her overall help. She is 14 so it's probley good to start her on it. 

Anyway I don't think there is a problem with the horse, nothing that some cheap supplements couldn't fix! Good luck and feel free to message me if you need any other help or if the problem doesn't go away


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Moved from different subforum. Bumping up for OP.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks, it does sound mild, but I think I'll start her on supplements once I get her I think. Thanks for your help and advice :-D


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

Be vary wary! My horse is exactly the same. He isn't in any given pain from the clicking and stiffness, but what happens is the joint capsule has dried out and he needs to be on a joint supplement for the rest of his life and if left untreated it will develope into serious arthritis. He is 10 and we think we caught it early. But it will eventually devolope into arthritis.

The vet found nothing wrong, but the chiropractor was alarmed.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, I was a little worried, but I think (being as it seems relatively mild, currently) if I start her on a good supplement as soon as I get her, I think she'll be all right. Also, I was told if a horse holds it's head really high, it can cause the stiffness (I don't know why) but she definitely does that, which is slowly being corrected. Either way, I think she's too perfect in every other way to let this put me off. I'll just be careful with her and I don't think I'm going to jump her often.


----------

